# Wound under peachys wing....



## KayteeG (Nov 15, 2012)

I had to take a shower and figured I would take my cockatiel with me. I showered first and he took a light misting after me. Once we were done he was preening and I noticed something under his wing. I wrapped him in a dry towel and lifted his wing and saw what looked like a wound... No feathers were on the wound, just around it. I have had cockatiels ever since my childhood and never saw a cockatiel with this kind of wound. I unfortunately can't get him into a vet until Saturday and I am really worried... I am linking a picture below. It's not the best quality but does anyone what it is and what I can do for him? I really don't want to put anything on the wound in case it might be toxic to him... Please let me know!!!!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i wonder whether it was a blood feather or not...
is it still bleeding?
and beneath it, is it actually a gash in the skin or not?

if it's bleeding flour or cornflour can stop the flow.
hopefully someone else will come on here and help too. thinking of you!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't really see for sure what it is, but it looks like a gash of some sort. Do like ollieandme said and put some cornstarch on it


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It could be a blood feather, that, or your Cockatiel has done it himself. Keep an eye on him, and the wound, if it isn’t bothering him at all, then it may have been a blood feather (if a broken blood feather, you _might _have to pull it).


----------



## KayteeG (Nov 15, 2012)

It was not bleeding when I discovered it, it looked like a fleshy wound that had scabbed over. I can't watch him 24/7 because I have work but sometimes I catch him picking at it and it starts bleeding a little bit. My mother in law actually went out and got me some "Kwik Stop Styptic Powder" ... I will put that on the wound for the time being. Should I also apply it even if it isn't bleeding? Will that help heal it? Will my Cockatiel be okay if he ingests this powder if he accidently preens that area? 

Someone suggested maybe it's mites but I don't think mites would cause this...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Please don't use Kwik Stop on flesh wounds! It's fine for bleeding nails, but it can cause chemical burns on flesh. Flour or cornstarch is much better to stop bleeding on skin or flesh.

This is an unusual location to get an accidental wound, particularly since it looks like he's fully flighted. It's possible that he had some kind of pain or irritation in that spot and picked it open himself while trying to solve the problem. Picking and plucking under the wings is frequently associated with giardia infection, but it looks like he still has a lot of feathers under the wings so that might not be the case here.

When you made the vet appointment, did they give you any advice on what to do while you're waiting for the appointment?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

He probably picked out a growth under his wings. In older birds there are sometimes benign tumors that grow on the wing and can cause discomfort, a lot of birds pick them out while others need them removed. Still... even if I'm right you will want to see the vet to make sure its benign and not the cancerous variety.


----------



## KayteeG (Nov 15, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Please don't use Kwik Stop on flesh wounds! It's fine for bleeding nails, but it can cause chemical burns on flesh. Flour or cornstarch is much better to stop bleeding on skin or flesh.
> 
> This is an unusual location to get an accidental wound, particularly since it looks like he's fully flighted. It's possible that he had some kind of pain or irritation in that spot and picked it open himself while trying to solve the problem. Picking and plucking under the wings is frequently associated with giardia infection, but it looks like he still has a lot of feathers under the wings so that might not be the case here.
> 
> When you made the vet appointment, did they give you any advice on what to do while you're waiting for the appointment?


Yeah, good thing I checked the directions and the warning on Kwik Stop before hand. Thanks. 

The vet just said not to let him pick at it. I called again today and asked if they could possibly get me in any sooner. I'll be going Friday instead of Saturday... I'm thinking he did it to himself because like you said, it's a weird place for a wound to be.... I just hope he will be ok and it will heal and he wont make a habit of harming himself.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's uncommon for cockatiels to pluck for psychological reasons - there's usually a medical reason behind it. Hopefully the vet will be able to figure out what the medical problem is and fix it easily.


----------



## KayteeG (Nov 15, 2012)

Took Peachy to the vet today, he said birds are their own worse enemy and that they pick at the tiniest scab/scratch and it becomes something so much bigger. He also said the area does not feel swollen nor does he feel any kind of mass. He could not explain what caused it other then that it might have been something really small that became bigger over time because of the picking. 

He gave Peachy a.... cone collar. I hate to see him in it. 

But he said the cone collar will prevent him from picking at it and it'll heal faster. He also gave something to put directly on the wound. 

I feel really bad seeing Peachy thrash and make unhappy noises because he's wearing a cone... Has anyone had to put their Cockatiel/bird in a cone before? Please let me know how it was and any advice... 

Thanks


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, poor thing. Hope he heals quick so he can take that thing off. He is probably wondering what the heck is going on.


----------



## Shivam (Jun 3, 2021)

KayteeG said:


> I had to take a shower and figured I would take my cockatiel with me. I showered first and he took a light misting after me. Once we were done he was preening and I noticed something under his wing. I wrapped him in a dry towel and lifted his wing and saw what looked like a wound... No feathers were on the wound, just around it. I have had cockatiels ever since my childhood and never saw a cockatiel with this kind of wound. I unfortunately can't get him into a vet until Saturday and I am really worried... I am linking a picture below. It's not the best quality but does anyone what it is and what I can do for him? I really don't want to put anything on the wound in case it might be toxic to him... Please let me know!!!!!
> 
> 
> I also facing the same problem.What did you do?


----------

